# 00546 - Data Wiring faulty-- please help



## denzx03 (Sep 16, 2010)

hi all hope you can help with this my car as been of the road 5 week now and its really doing my head in, right i got it hooked up2 vag com and i got this error code: 
00546 - Data Wiring faulty 
00546 - Data Wiring faulty: Implausible Signal 

so i went onto ross-tech site for the code it gave me this: 

00546 - Data Wiring faulty 
00546 - Data Wiring faulty: Implausible Signal 
Possible Symptoms 

* Engine not starting / immediate Shutdown 
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON 

Possible Causes 

* Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Immobilizer Control Module (J362) faulty 
No Signal or Implausible Signal on W-Line between Immobilizer Control Module (J362) and Engine Control Unit or Fuel Cut-Off Valve Control Unit 
* Immobilizer Control Module (J362) incorrectly coded 
* Immobilizer Control Module (J362) faulty 

Possible Solutions 

* Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Immobilizer Control Module (J362) 
* Check Immobilizer Control Module (J362) Coding, Baud Rate Setting 
* Check/Replace Immobilizer Control Module (J362) 

Special Notes 

* Under certain circumstances this code may be stored after improperly operating the Vehicle/Ignition. For example after the Engine has stopped the Ignition is switched on again immediately (Engine Control Module is still in the Start-Up Phase). 
o In such a case switch off the Ignition and wait at least 10 seconds before switching it back on. Then check and clear Fault Codes. 

first of where is the Fuel Cut-Off Valve Control Unit on mk3 1996 golf 1.8 

the other thing is i went to the scrappers and got another immo control box with the o-ring how would i go about fitting it to my car is there a way to code it to my car, 

and the other thing is i haven't got the skc number how do i get this i found a key code written in the book wich is 4 digits long and its not a stereo code cos ive tried it, 

any help would be very grateful thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car so we can see what it's made of.


----------



## denzx03 (Sep 16, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car so we can see what it's made of.


 that's all the guy told me i haven't got the print out for it


----------



## denzx03 (Sep 16, 2010)

ok my car as been sorted there was a problem with a earth to the ecu and thats why it would not start, so my m8 earthed it up and it started 1st turn of the key


----------

